# Clen/T3 Stack question



## Ballgame23 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with a Clen/T3 stack? I've heard it's a great combo for fat burning and also during PCT due to Clen's anticatabolic effects. I'm actually looking for some insight on dosing. Tks Fellas!!


----------



## Kusakup (Jun 6, 2011)

This isn't the right zone but t3 will eat your muscle faster then shit.


----------



## bassonjigs (Jun 7, 2011)

Clen at 120mcg and T3 at 100mcg per day will definitely burn the fat off and muscle with it if you aren't careful. It is highly suggested that you take the T3 with some sort of AAS to prevent the muscle loss. It is reccommended that you start slow with each to watch for any sides. (I personally get back and neck cramps if I go above 120mcg of Clen per day). 
     Start the Clen at 40mcg for a couple days, then go to 80 for a couple and then 120mcg per day spread out through the day. You do not have to taper down the Clen at the end. 
     Now the T3 is a different story. Take 25mcg for three days, then 50 for three, 75 for three and then top off at 100mcg for 4 weeks straight. Then taper down the T3 exactly how you built it up in the beginning. 75 for three days, 50 for three days and then 25 for three days. This allows your natural thyroid to kick in. You can run the Clen for the middle 4 weeks, but it is advised that you take Benedryl or Ketofien to help recharge the Beta receptors during the third week. Some say the T3 will do that, but taking the Benedryl can only help the matter. Prepare to lose some weight while on this cycle! 
     If you are going on a 12 week AAS cycle, using the Clen/T3 at the beginning is a good way to lose the bodyfat at the beginning before the AAS really start to kick in building muscle.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 7, 2011)

Ballgame23 said:


> Anyone have any experience with a Clen/T3 stack? I've heard it's a great combo for fat burning and also during PCT due to Clen's anticatabolic effects. I'm actually looking for some insight on dosing. Tks Fellas!!


 

Clen being anti-catabolic is a myth.  Do you know how to taper T3?  In my opinion ECA is a better option then clen.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 7, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> This isn't the right zone but t3 will eat your muscle faster then shit.


 

At what dose and with or without AAS?  That statement is pretty vague bro.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 7, 2011)

bassonjigs said:


> Clen at 120mcg and T3 at 100mcg per day will definitely burn the fat off and muscle with it if you aren't careful. It is highly suggested that you take the T3 with some sort of AAS to prevent the muscle loss. It is reccommended that you start slow with each to watch for any sides. (I personally get back and neck cramps if I go above 120mcg of Clen per day).
> Start the Clen at 40mcg for a couple days, then go to 80 for a couple and then 120mcg per day spread out through the day. You do not have to taper down the Clen at the end.
> Now the T3 is a different story. Take 25mcg for three days, then 50 for three, 75 for three and then top off at 100mcg for 4 weeks straight. Then taper down the T3 exactly how you built it up in the beginning. 75 for three days, 50 for three days and then 25 for three days. This allows your natural thyroid to kick in. You can run the Clen for the middle 4 weeks, but it is advised that you take Benedryl or Ketofien to help recharge the Beta receptors during the third week. Some say the T3 will do that, but taking the Benedryl can only help the matter. Prepare to lose some weight while on this cycle!
> If you are going on a 12 week AAS cycle, using the Clen/T3 at the beginning is a good way to lose the bodyfat at the beginning before the AAS really start to kick in building muscle.


 

You do not need to taper up the T3.  You NEVER need to go higher than 75mcg on T3, diet and AAS will remove BF, once you plateau THEN you add the T3 BEFORE dropping calories.


----------



## Kusakup (Jun 7, 2011)

CT said:


> At what dose and with or without AAS?  That statement is pretty vague bro.



I was running the clen at 125mg and the t3 at 75mg by themselves. At the end of the 5th week my strength was down by a good amount. It rebounded like a week after I stopped the cycle though.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 7, 2011)

T3 / Clen stack sounds like a heart attack waiting to happen


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

grab some helios!! Or run the clen alone. I hate t3


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jun 7, 2011)

Good look on all the info fellas. Sounds like T3 is pretty harsh whether tapering it or not. Problem is there are all kinds of different opinions on what to do and I needed some real world advice from ppl who done this shit before. 

Also, Ladderman, what are helios?? Never heard of em.


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

Helios is a combo of yohimbine and clen, its taken as a sub-q injection


----------



## Kusakup (Jun 7, 2011)

Ball, for me t3/clen did nothing for me but lose strength.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 7, 2011)

ladderman155 said:


> Helios is a combo of yohimbine and clen, its taken as a sub-q injection



Memories...anyways! Yea it is a good spot reduction agent, but just watch out with the bruising an welts. 

IMHO, Clen and T3 might be tempting, but like you probably know, DTS (Diet, Training and Sleep) are you best tools for fat loss. 

If your determined to run something tried and true, make your own ECA stack. If you want to run Clen and T3, try to get Pharm grade stuff and grab done Keto if you want to run the Clen all the way through. Oh and T3 will not work instantly. Like I have told others before, the true way to know if it's working into get your blood levels checked before and after. 

Remember that it takes a while for T3 to kick in. Good luck and keep reading


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

djlance said:


> Memories...anyways! Yea it is a good spot reduction agent, but just watch out with the bruising an welts.
> 
> IMHO, Clen and T3 might be tempting, but like you probably know, DTS (Diet, Training and Sleep) are you best tools for fat loss.
> 
> ...



The bruising and welts do suck. I usually get a few each cycle. Nothing to major. The shakes are what kills me


----------

